# 2014 kids so far :)



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are my 2014 kids so far  

Mazie's twin does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Puffy's triplets 
(The black one is a buck the other two are does)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And Brook's twin bucks


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't know you had more babies! Adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have 7 in all  all three of our Feb. girls kidded


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice crop of kids there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally! You know I've been waiting for this for awhile. 
They are beautiful!

I've NEVER had any black/black & white kids so you can imagine I am very jealous.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are so darn precious congrats!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Too precious!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous kiddos Skyla! Even though its been cold aren't they worth it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all!

Hehe!
You need another buck Natasha??  the black one would make a nice addition  LOL! :laugh:

Yes I agree Erica  they are worth it 
It's so nice out today I cleaned the snow out of the pen I set up for them and put them all out side  the moms and babies all loved it!  I didn't want to leave them unattended and there was an opossum in the woods so I put them all away!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Are any of the Doelings for sale? I am looking for another Nigerian doe from good lines. You can PM me. 

Thanks 
Kat


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them all  So what's the total?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

darakato said:


> Are any of the Doelings for sale? I am looking for another Nigerian doe from good lines. You can PM me.
> 
> Thanks
> Kat
> ...


Yes, I'll send you a PM


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable and very pretty babies 

I am extremely partial to black goaties and the little fellow sure looks to be odd man out with this group


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Liz 

Yah, he's the odd ball lol! His sister looks black and white, but she is chocolate and white


----------

